# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La lluvia llega y los embalses siguen vacios...

## guaje

Buenas,

Llevo semanas intentando entender como es posible que los niveles de la cuenca del Guadiana y del Guadalquivir sigan tan bajos a pesar de haber tenido cantidades de lluvia superiores a la media desde hace mas de un mes (veanse datos de los pluviometros, por ejemplo) ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar, por favor? ¿Estan la mayoria en obras y con las compuertas abiertas? ¿Hay actividades de riego en cantidades industriales en esta epoca? ¿O es quiza debido a que el subsuelo esta tan seco que hay perdidas enormes por filtracion? 

Mi mayor miedo es que esto sea sobre todo otro episodio de epidemia del virus de la avaricia humana en forma de generacion de electricidad...Entiendo que puede haber problemas de abastecimiento de materias primas en este momento, ¿pero cemo se elige que es mas prioritario? ¿Que se contara a la poblacion si dentro de unas semanas hay problemas de abastecimiento para la agricultura y el uso humano? Por si llega el caso, deseo dar las gracias de antemano a los politicos y jefes de las compañias electricas por el esfuerzo ingente que realizaran entonces, ya que no dudo que con su tradicional generosidad llevaran personalmente garrafas de agua a todos los domicilios y terrenos afectados en pleno verano.

Y cito esas cuencas por poner un ejemplo, porque hay otras tantas que muestran signos de la misma pandemia desde hace meses. La naturaleza nos da uno de sus mayores regalos, la lluvia, mientras parece que algunos lo celebran haciendo cascadas rio abajo para llenarse los bolsillos...Confio en que encontremos pronto la vacuna para estos males, no sea que no haya agua ni para los clubes de golf de esa pobre gente dentro de poco...

Muchas gracias por las eventuales aclaraciones y hasta la proxima.

PS: Perdon por la falta de acentos, pero no queria correr el riesgo que aparecieran simbolos raros en su lugar...

----------


## José Ramón G A

> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo semanas intentando entender como es posible que los niveles de la cuenca del Guadiana y del Guadalquivir sigan tan bajos a pesar de haber tenido cantidades de lluvia superiores a la media desde hace mas de un mes (veanse datos de los pluviometros, por ejemplo) ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar, por favor? ¿Estan la mayoria en obras y con las compuertas abiertas? ¿Hay actividades de riego en cantidades industriales en esta epoca? ¿O es quiza debido a que el subsuelo esta tan seco que hay perdidas enormes por filtracion? 
> 
> Mi mayor miedo es que esto sea sobre todo otro episodio de epidemia del virus de la avaricia humana en forma de generacion de electricidad...Entiendo que puede haber problemas de abastecimiento de materias primas en este momento, ¿pero cemo se elige que es mas prioritario? ¿Que se contara a la poblacion si dentro de unas semanas hay problemas de abastecimiento para la agricultura y el uso humano? Por si llega el caso, deseo dar las gracias de antemano a los politicos y jefes de las compañias electricas por el esfuerzo ingente que realizaran entonces, ya que no dudo que con su tradicional generosidad llevaran personalmente garrafas de agua a todos los domicilios y terrenos afectados en pleno verano.
> 
> Y cito esas cuencas por poner un ejemplo, porque hay otras tantas que muestran signos de la misma pandemia desde hace meses. La naturaleza nos da uno de sus mayores regalos, la lluvia, mientras parece que algunos lo celebran haciendo cascadas rio abajo para llenarse los bolsillos...Confio en que encontremos pronto la vacuna para estos males, no sea que no haya agua ni para los clubes de golf de esa pobre gente dentro de poco...
> 
> Muchas gracias por las eventuales aclaraciones y hasta la proxima.
> ...


Absolutamente de acuerdo contigo. Pasa también en la cuenca del Tajo, al menos en la parte de Extremadura. Paso a menudo por el embalse de Alcántara, autovía A66 entre Cáceres y Plasencia, y pese a las abundantes lluvias de marzo y abril (http://www.aemet.es/imagenes_d/servi...st_p_3469A.gif) el nivel de agua no sube. La única explicación que me convence es la que comentas en tu segundo párrafo.
Es vergonzoso el uso particular -lucrativo y especulativo- que realizan las eléctricas de un bien que debería ser común.
Espero que cuando vayan cumpliendo los plazos de las concesiones se revise a fondo el asunto.

----------

perdiguera (27-abr-2022)

----------


## perdiguera

Desde luego que es una vergüenza lo de las compañías y todo viene porque el precio de la luz se fija con el precio de referencia del último tipo de generación  que se engancha a la red.

----------

Jonasino (20-may-2022)

----------


## Saludable

Es fácil de entender, las élites quieren reducir la población del mundo para 2030.

Lo van a hacer mediante las vacunas que esterilizan, enferman y matan y mediante el hambre (por eso vacían los embalses, crean guerras, destruyen la economía, suben la energía, provocan escasez de fertilizantes, controlan el clima, producen inflación, incendian almacenes de alimentos, arruinan a agricultores y ganaderos, destruyen cosechas, se apoderan de terrenos agrícolas, matan a los animales de granja porque están “infectados” o emiten CO2, crean apagones para destruir la economía y los alimentos....).

Luego vendrán las cartillas de racionamiento para obligarnos a vacunarnos.

Fuente: http://librosdesaludnatural.atwebpag...genda-2030.pdf

----------


## Ciudadano

Es cierto, ha sido una primavera muy lluviosa, y los embalses siguen estando por debajo de la media. La razón es que con el actual precio de la electricidad, están abriendo más de la cuenta para aumentar la producción eléctrica al máximo, y la consecuencia de ello es que los embalses bajan sus reservas.

----------


## GKHook

Me alegra saber que NO soy el único que se ha dado cuenta de que están aprovechando el agua de lluvia para hacer electricidad y venderla a precio de gas, sin importar el bajo nivel de los embalses. Llevan haciéndolo desde el otoño.

----------

Jonasino (20-may-2022)

----------

